# [January 30, 2016] Indiana State (12-9) at Loyola (9-12)



## Jason Svoboda

vs. 






*Indiana State Sycamores (12-9) vs. Loyola Ramblers (9-12)
*​*
Gentile Center - Chicago, IL
Saturday, January 30, 2016
​4:00 PM EST Tip​*


----------



## TreeTop

Been looking forward to this one.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Quabachi said:


> Been looking forward to this one.



And for a long time.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> Been looking forward to this one.



I'm pretty disappointed the Loyola game is this weekend and not in February. I fly out early Sunday morning for work and love making the Loyola trip. Pretty sure the Alumni Association is doing another get together at Bar 63 before the game so make sure you head out to that -- they usually have free swag and Dr. Bradley and his wife are normally there.


----------



## BrokerZ

Loyola is not very good + we are the better team + we are playing fairly well = VICTORY.

Zero excuses for not leaving Chicago with a win on Saturday.  Loyola just got demolished by Wichita, and we need to hit them while they're down.  Being on the road, I would expect a somewhat similar game to MSU.  We'll play it kind of close in the first half...closer than we should...and then we'll pull away in the second half.


----------



## TreeTop

I'm actually a little comforted (for lack of a much better word) that we shot 3-22 from three point range and WON.  I would absolutely take anyone's bet that we have not won any games in the past 10 (probably more) years in which we shot 20+ three pointers while only making 3.   We don't win games like that, period.  And yet, this team won.

I feel good going into this Loyola game. 

GO STATE!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> Loyola is not very good + we are the better team + we are playing fairly well = VICTORY.
> 
> Zero excuses for not leaving Chicago with a win on Saturday.  Loyola just got demolished by Wichita, and we need to hit them while they're down.  Being on the road, I would expect a somewhat similar game to MSU.  We'll play it kind of close in the first half...closer than we should...and then we'll pull away in the second half.



Agreed, they're struggling right now. 

Also, per their board, it looks like SG Devon Turk is having some injury problems.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Agreed, they're struggling right now.
> 
> Also, per their board, it looks like SG Devon Turk is having some injury problems.



If Turk is limited or out, that would be a HUGE blow.  He's certainly one of their top players.


----------



## BlueSycamore

If our Sycamores play like last night put this one in the loss column.  If they play even half as well as they did vs Evansville it is a win. We are a .500 Club  for a reason and just have to see which team shows? Play again like last night and even a road loss at Bradley would be in the equation let alone at Loyola.


----------



## BrokerZ

BlueSycamore said:


> If our Sycamores play like last night put this one in the loss column.  If they play even half as well as they did vs Evansville it is a win. We are a .500 Club  for a reason and just have to see which team shows?



Why do you think if we play like last night we lose?  Do you think Loyola is better than MSU?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> Why do you think if we play like last night we lose?  Do you think Loyola is better than MSU?



Talent wise, yes, I think they have more talent overall. Unfortunately, it appears it's all at the guard spots. Another thing their board is complaining about is the lack of post play/talent they have there.

My guess is the fact that we shot 3-22 from 3 and that is the lionshare of our offense. Plus, minus a game or two, Loyola always seems to play us tough. That said, if we shoot for average and can get to the FT line like we have been in conference play, we should win going away. That said, I never know what to expect from this group.


----------



## BlueSycamore

BrokerZ said:


> Why do you think if we play like last night we lose?  Do you think Loyola is better than MSU?



#1 The game is at Loyola.
#2 The unforced errors were numerous......way too many to count.
#3 For a team that "can" hit the 3's zones still kill us.
#4 Go back to the SIU game....no intensity when behind & unable to get back in the game (see #1 above - road game).
#5 Everyone must play within themselves. Smith doesn't need to take many shots, Devonte needs to drive drive & not many outside shots (just draw the defense & dish it when he can't get the shot off).
#6 Help Scott get the open shot & Van Soyc & Buenschoten can hit when left wide open too. Let the 3 shooters shoot it.
#7 Montel James always plays like an All-American vs the Sycamores.

**MSU will tag us in Springfield too.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

One had to expect a letdown after the superb game the Trees played against E'ville.  We're not Wichita State, who can bring it every night.  The difference, and frankly one I didn't expect, is that despite playing an awful game (at least offensively), we were still able to win.  I figured this game for a loss after Sunday's performance.  Call me a pessimist, but I did.

The fact that we were able to win the MSU game leads me to believe that we really do have some leadership from our seniors, who (even when they aren't scoring particularly well) are able to keep our guys focused enough to overcome.  And it was our seniors last night who showed how to lead a team.  They didn't play pretty, but they kept everyone's head in the game, and we gutted it out.

A wonderful example of a senior exhibiting leadership to a freshman came in the first half when Rickman got the ball down low and tried to finesse it into the basket, but missed.  He got fouled (hit both FT's, btw), but after the whistle blew, Devonte came over to him and yelled, "DUNK THE F--KING BALL!"  I love that - don't make it pretty, score the damned points.  

If we get back to playing as well as we have the past month, we'll be fine up at Loyola.  I'm thinking we win this one...


----------



## sycamorebacker

Well, we have our 3 losses on the road against the 3 top teams, so I'm going to expect to win most of our remaining games.  We've got some negative nellys on here.  I just try to ignore them.  I really like reading the posts of the good fans.


----------



## BrokerZ

I guess I'm encouraged by the MSU game because even though we weren't hitting shots we didn't let that affect us in any other facet of the game.  We still defended very well (held them to 59 points; 28 in the second half) and rebounded well (outrebounded them by 10).  Oftentimes when we don't hit shots we let it trickle down to the other parts of the game - that didn't happen against MSU.

Individual talent does lean towards Loyola over MSU, but overall neither is a good team.  If we defend and rebound the way we did against MSU, we can survive another crappy shooting day against Loyola and still eek out a win. 

I'm just not worried about this one at all...


----------



## sycamorebacker

BrokerZ said:


> I guess I'm encouraged by the MSU game because even though we weren't hitting shots we didn't let that affect us in any other facet of the game.  We still defended very well (held them to 59 points; 28 in the second half) and rebounded well (outrebounded them by 10).  Oftentimes when we don't hit shots we let it trickle down to the other parts of the game - that didn't happen against MSU.
> 
> Individual talent does lean towards Loyola over MSU, but overall neither is a good team.  If we defend and rebound the way we did against MSU, we can survive another crappy shooting day against Loyola and still eek out a win.
> 
> I'm just not worried about this one at all...



I just want to us to prove that we can win a conference ROAD game against any team.  And I think we can and will.  Winning on the road is TOUGH, TOUGH, TOUGH.  Just ask iu; and PU barely won  last night against a winless team.  And Rutgers gave Mich a good game at home.


----------



## Bluethunder

All comes down to our defense.  Loyola is not an offensive juggernaut.  Our defense kept us in the Missouri State game until the offense finally clicked enough to get us a lead.  If we play strong defense, and our offense just plays to its average I think we win.  

All that said, the way this season has gone who knows.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Seem to only see our Sycamores maximum effort against upper division teams and Loyola is not a member of that group. Have played from behind by several points in most of the home games (Evansville may have been the only exception ?). Will not get the same result with that kind of effort anywhere on the road, even in Peoria later on where most everyone is winning. We don't have and have not had a team for a long time that can win on the road with any sort of a "going through the motions" effort.  This game will be hard to win!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Basketball Gameday Central: Sycamores And Ramblers Set For Saturday Windy City Showdo*






The Indiana State Sycamores continue Missouri Valley Conference play on Saturday, January 30 as they travel to Chicago for a matchup with Loyola. The game is set for a 4:00 p.m. (ET) tip-off and can be heard locally on 95.9 FM The Duke as well as online via a link on GoSycamores.com. This game will be broadcast regionally on the Missouri Valley Conference Television Network as well as world-wide on The Valley On ESPN3. The Sycamores are 12-9 on the season and 6-3 in Missouri Valley Conference play coming off a 68-59 win over Missouri State on Wednesday night. Devonte Brown and Brenton Scott have each reached double figures scoring in all nine MVC contests. The Ramblers are 9-12, 2-7 MVC and won their last home contest on January 23 by the score of 68-63 over Drake. Milton Doyle leads the way for Loyola as he averages 11.3 points per game.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores are 2 point favorites per several sports books.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

General Analysis: Expecting Batman and Robin to have a great game, along with KSmith. Sycamores win by 7 going away. [emoji1]


----------



## ISUCC

I'll go along with what others have mentioned, this game scares me the most, we could just as easily lose this game as easily as we could win. Win this, then the next 2 are practically gimmies, home vs. Drake and on the road at Bradley, both those teams, sadly for the MVC, are flat out awful this year. We could beat them with one hand tied behind our backs.

And then the game that will determine if we can win or place 2nd in the MVC, at home vs. SIU, will be crucial to win, and the powers that be had better market the hell out of that game and get a huge, loud crowd, much like SIU had at their game last  night vs UE.


----------



## TreeTop

I'm not worried going into this game, mainly cuz no way we shoot as atrociously as we did on Wed.  I think we're a team that has gotten past laying an egg two games in a row.


----------



## BallyPie

If we play our normal good defense and shoot north of 42% from the field, we should win.......


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Sycamores are 2 point favorites per several sports books.



Line has moved up to 3.


----------



## BallyPie

Jason Svoboda said:


> Line has moved up to 3.



Sagarin's line is around 3 too.....


----------



## BankShot




----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Game on ESPN3 "blacked out" in the TH area...



Yep, Indy too. I had to find a online stream.

http://firstrows.org/basketball/indiana-state-vs-loyola-chi-frs1291g4

Beware of all of the ads and popups but it is working.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Earl Peterson is sitting out (not sure if entire game) per announcer.

Turk is also our with an ankle issue per a tweet I saw.


----------



## BrokerZ

Wow guys. What a start.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

First two possessions and two turnovers.

5-0 Loyola. 

AWESOME!


----------



## BrokerZ

Televised on Fox Sports Midwest here in Kansas City.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Big Murph.

5-4 Loyola.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I hope Kessinger is fully healed and ready to go for next year. Van Scyoc loses his man waaaaay too much.


----------



## BallyPie

Yeah....FSMW......blacked out on ESPN3.......


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Scott 3 ties it up at 7.

Well, at least we negated the shitty first couple minutes.


----------



## BrokerZ

3 turnovers in the first 5 minutes. Come on, guys! 6 of their 9 points are because of our own mistakes.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 16 media timeout.

9-7 Loyola.


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yep, Indy too. I had to find a online stream.
> 
> http://firstrows.org/basketball/indiana-state-vs-loyola-chi-frs1291g4
> 
> Beware of all of the ads and popups but it is working.



It's on Fox Sports TV...:razz:


----------



## Southgrad07

Too many bomb turnovers...make these guys score on us in the half court!


----------



## BallyPie

Jason Svoboda said:


> I hope Kessinger is fully healed and ready to go for next year. Van Scyoc loses his man waaaaay too much.



a buddy of mine saw Kessinger play a few times in high school.....he thinks he's going to good player for us......tough kid....not afraid.....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> It's on Fox Sports TV...:razz:



I'm a cord cutter.


----------



## Gotta Hav

BallyPie said:


> Yeah....FSMW......blacked out on ESPN3.......



Not BLACKED OUT in Florida. Yeah!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Great Scott for 3!

Sycamores pull back ahead.

Also, KS1 with a nice defensive play right there!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Uh, the ball hit the floor with 1 left on the clock refs.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Niels hasn't hit a shot in like a month.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 12 timeout.

Loyola 15, Sycamores 12.

Turnovers, turnovers, turnovers. Unforced to boot.


----------



## BrokerZ

Wow are we playing like shit right now. 

The doubling of Murphy in the post kind of makes sense. He absolutely has no idea what to do with it when the double comes.  He's no threat to score out of the double, and he's panicking his passes out of it too. It's lead to a couple of turnovers already.


----------



## BallyPie

it's a matter of how long can Loyola play this hard nose defense.....?....maybe they'll get tired in the 2nd half....


----------



## BankShot

Gotta Hav said:


> Not BLACKED OUT in Florida. Yeah!



Your ass outa be swimming laps & check'n the babes out on the Gulf beaches. ..


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> Wow are we playing like shit right now.
> 
> The doubling of Murphy in the post kind of makes sense. He absolutely has no idea what to do with it when the double comes.  He's no threat to score out of the double, and he's panicking his passes out of it too. It's lead to a couple of turnovers already.



Passing by everyone right now is shit.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> Niels hasn't hit a shot in like a month.



More like 5 - 6 weeks.  

It's not like he's shooting it either......it's more like he pitch's it up there like a floater, hoping that it glides in.  

Scott shoots!


----------



## meistro

Looks like one of the few places that have fewer fans show up than us.


----------



## BallyPie

KS came to play today....


----------



## BrokerZ

Well, for as terribly as we've played so far we're still right in this game. Looking a lot like the MSU game so far.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

White is pushing off with his off arm every time he drives.


----------



## BankShot

No reason whatsoever for Murphy to put the ball on the floor after that reb...and lose it.


BAD HABIT to break.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Turk is on the floor now so looks like the Tweets were incorrect.


----------



## meistro

Drive the ball!!! Too many quick 3's


----------



## BallyPie

Loyola is just playing a good game so far.....they making shots......what can you do.........


----------



## meistro

We may want to guard somebody.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 8 media timeout.

Loyola 29, Sycamores 25.


----------



## BallyPie

I don't think Loyola can keep their defensive intensity for 40 minutes.....


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Brown doing NOTHING today but turn it over.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BallyPie said:


> Loyola is just playing a good game so far.....they making shots......what can you do.........



They are playing well defensively but we have not been. They have 4-5 shots where they've had nobody within 3 feet of them.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Turk is on the floor now so looks like the Tweets were incorrect.



Yeah he looks just fine.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> They are playing well defensively but we have not been. They have 4-5 shots where they've had nobody within 3 feet of them.



Make that 6.


----------



## meistro

Too many turnovers and zero defense is not a good combination


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We left our defense in Terre Haute. 

36-29 Loyola with 3:21 left.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Jason Svoboda said:


> We left our defense in Terre Haute.
> 
> 36-29 Loyola with 3:21 left.


We'll be okay....


----------



## BankShot

Anyone got a spare fishing rod to loan to Van Syoc to get his jock from the rafters? Has to be the WORST defensive play in years!:hypnotized:


----------



## BallyPie

how about a zone???.....at least change it up a bit.....


----------



## BrokerZ

Loyola is playing great right now. Everything is falling for them. They look more athletic than us too.


----------



## BankShot

Van Syoc can loan his rod & reel to Burnett...


----------



## BlueSycamore

Sycamores looking good today............NOT. Old inconsistency making another appearance; not surprised.


----------



## BallyPie

Loyola doing a great job of defending the 3 point line.......basically playing the same D that WS plays against us....


----------



## BlueSycamore

Elder Tracy D. Smith said:


> We'll be okay....



yeah right.....go ahead and write the "L" in ink. Loyola kicking their arse all over the floor on both ends.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Ummm Brown??? You had time to shoot a normal jump shot.


----------



## cubbypike13

Southern Illinois scenario all over again. 

Down by 7 after playing a shitty half of basketball. 

Do we respond with another lackluster half or do we come out swinging and win this game?


----------



## BrokerZ

BlueSycamore said:


> yeah right.....go ahead and write the "L" in ink. Loyola kicking their arse all over the floor on both ends.



Wow, really?!?!? 7 point half time deficit is nothing.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

41-34 at the half.

We'd be down forever without Scott.

Only 4 FTs in the first half and all by Scott.


----------



## Southgrad07

As well as they shot/ as poorly as we defended we are lucky to be 7 down. If we are going to come back Scott is going to need some help and our best defensive players need to play like it.


----------



## BallyPie

we should be getting creamed they way Loyola shot the ball and our turnovers...........only down 7 though......very much in it.....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> As well as they shot/ as poorly as we defended we are lucky to be 7 down. If we are going to come back Scott is going to need some help and our best defensive players need to play like it.



They shot 72.5% in the first half. LMAO.

18 of 25 from the field and 4 of 7 from 3.


----------



## BankShot

BlueSycamore said:


> Sycamores looking good today............NOT. Old inconsistency making another appearance; not surprised.



Come on BS...you're reminding me of 'Backer!' Be positive...wave those pom poms and spread goodwill.


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> They shot 72.5% in the first half. LMAO.
> 
> 18 of 25 from the field and 4 of 7 from 3.



They must've watched last Sunday's UE @ ISU game...


----------



## BallyPie

Jason Svoboda said:


> They shot 72.5% in the first half. LMAO.
> 
> 18 of 25 from the field and 4 of 7 from 3.



Probably their best half of basketball all year.....


----------



## BankShot

BallyPie said:


> Probably their best half of basketball all year.....



Good thing about ISU...we bring out the BEST in every team (maybe excluding MSU the other night).:angel:


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> They shot 72.5% in the first half. LMAO.
> 
> 18 of 25 from the field and 4 of 7 from 3.


Can't believe Ramblers with continue at that pace....   Odds are they will cool off but we seem to love playing bad/poor / dumb basketball


----------



## BrokerZ

Is it me, or does it feel like we give up an inordinate amount of and-1's?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 16 media timeout.

Loyola 53, Sycamores 46.


----------



## BallyPie

we're giving up way too many points in the paint...........come on Lansing......a different defensive look please.......ZONE....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> Is it me, or does it feel like we give up an inordinate amount of and-1's?



Not alone. 

I've never understood why we foul because most of the time it doesn't even look like the defender is making an effort to block the shot.


----------



## BankShot

BallyPie said:


> how about a zone???.....at least change it up a bit.....



I agree...maybe our "vaunted" diamond 3/4 press to throw a monkey wrench into THEIR offensive flow and MAYBE get a couple transition steals.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

A turnover on a awful bounce pass out of a time out. Wonderful


----------



## BrokerZ

So, Turk can't guard Clemons and we can't seem to stop Turk. Just trading baskets. 

WE NEED STOPS!!!


----------



## cubbypike13

Clemons contributing in the 2nd half could be huge if he continues like this the rest of the game. Takes the pressure off of the other two guards.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Sycamores are making some Loyola All-Americans today.


----------



## BallyPie

Loyola points in the paint are driving me crazy.......come on Lansing.....let's make this team hit jump shots....I can deal with that....


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BallyPie said:


> Loyola points in the paint are driving me crazy.......come on Lansing.....let's make this team hit jump shots....I can deal with that....



Come on Lansing get down in a defensive stance and D the F up!


----------



## bigsportsfan

BankShot said:


> Good thing about ISU...we bring out the BEST in every team (maybe excluding MSU the other night).:angel:



Why would that happen?


----------



## BallyPie

I mean...we're doing Loyola a favor.....they don't shoot the ball well......and we're letting them get to the win for a bucket or a foul....


----------



## 4Q_iu

Good grief,  I think Loyola is hitting 80% + in the 2nd half?!?!


----------



## BankShot

Virtually NO h-e-l-p "D" today...


----------



## BlueSycamore

Sycamores ALWAYS make Montel James look like an All-American and today they are also giving fame to Turk and White..........wowser.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> Good grief,  I think Loyola is hitting 80% + in the 2nd half?!?!



11 for 20 -- 55%.


----------



## BankShot

bigsportsfan said:


> Why would that happen?



I don't know...you tell me.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> 11 for 20 -- 55%.


 
I don't believe it....    That drive by brown at the 4;14 mark is why SOME bash his decisions

The numbers may say 55% but it sure as fuck SEEMS LIKE they're hitting 80% or better


----------



## BallyPie

Looks like this could be one of those "Tip your Cap" type games........Loyola just played well....


----------



## Gotta Hav

If we lose this game, and it certainly looks that way, is this loss worse than losing to IUPUI or Eastern Illinois?

Ok, just answered my own question.  This would be worse, by far since it is a CONFERENCE game!!!!

Can't believe we are going to lose, to one of the worse teams in the Valley.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

4Q_iu said:


> I don't believe it....    That drive by brown at the 4;14 mark is why SOME bash his decisions


He got mugged


----------



## BankShot

BlueSycamore said:


> Sycamores ALWAYS make Montel James look like an All-American and today they are also giving fame to Turk and White..........wowser.



Lansing's gonna have to UPDATE his locker combo after THIS game...was 8153.


----------



## BallyPie

finally.....a little zone action to change things up.....where was this 10 minutes ago????


----------



## BankShot

Elder Tracy D. Smith said:


> He got mugged


:angel:
Wouldn't be a 1st in Chicago!


----------



## Gotta Hav

BankShot said:


> :angel:
> Wouldn't be a 1st in Chicago!



And it won't be the last!


----------



## BankShot

BallyPie said:


> finally.....a little zone action to change things up.....where was this 10 minutes ago????



Shiiit...shoul've went w/ the diamond 3/4 press 20 min ago...how easy has it been for Loyola to run their offense?


----------



## 4Q_iu

Elder Tracy D. Smith said:


> He got mugged


Yes a lot of contact but MAKE better decisions

The decision at 2:40/was a better decision


----------



## Jason Svoboda

You're letting James beat the shit out of our guys but just called _*THAT*_ on Clemons?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Brown take over in progress


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice ISU chants going on!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

What are they going to the monitor for? To see if the ball went off of James?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Im clearing out for Brown. Let him make a play


----------



## BankShot

Why doesn't Smith ATTACK using that mid-range cross court dribble more often? It's his best OFFENSE...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

:30 timeout by Lansing. Sycamore ball.

80-79 Ramblers with 1:09 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Why doesn't Smith ATTACK using that mid-range cross court dribble more often? It's his best OFFENSE...



We've been saying that for 3 years now. Guy would be a 1500 point scorer had he embraced that.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Jason Svoboda said:


> :30 timeout by Lansing. Sycamore ball.
> 
> 80-79 Ramblers with 1:09 left.


Great Defensive Stand !!!


----------



## bigsportsfan

BankShot said:


> I don't know...you tell me.



It was *your* statement. There is nothing about our team that should scare opponents except our occasional "shoot the lights out" game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Im clearing out for Brown. Let him make a play



Same. Again.


----------



## bent20

Loyola averages 62 points per game. Wonder what our points per game allowed is on the road. Seems like it's probably high.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Going to OT tied at 81.


----------



## BallyPie

WOW!!!.....I thought Loyola was going to line on that one...


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Jason Svoboda said:


> Going to OT tied at 81.


I'll take it !!! [emoji122]


----------



## BankShot

bigsportsfan said:


> It was *your* statement. There is nothing about our team that should scare opponents except our occasional "shoot the lights out" game.



Has nothing to do w/ "scaring" an opponet, but actually more to do with ISU just TAKING CARE OF BUSINESS when the opportunity is  there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Thank you for at least getting 1 there, 34.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Scott! Cold


----------



## Jason Svoboda

That was not a charge a few seconds ago on Brown. They just show the replay and James was moving upward.


----------



## BallyPie

Great Scott!!!


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Scott! Cold



Cold...but BREWED! :razz:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Scott! Cold



Yep. Ice in his veins. 

Dude has been deferring for almost the last 10 minutes and then got the call. Booooom.


----------



## BallyPie

how about a little diamond press out of this OT...


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> That was not a charge a few seconds ago on Brown. They just show the replay and James was moving upward.



One of the worse calls, EVER!  That was just awful.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

BallyPie said:


> how about a little diamond press out of this OT...


That would be an awesome move by Coach


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Gotta Hav said:


> One of the worse calls, EVER!  That was just awful.


Horrible Call !!!!#


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouls are not equal. 

They're getting hand checks and bumps 20 feet from the rim and we are certainly not getting that same call.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

James just went over the back.

Peterson hits Smith. How the fuck do you think he falls backward onto the ground?


----------



## 4Q_iu

Elder Tracy D. Smith said:


> Horrible Call !!!!#



Exactly!  How many freaking times as James went over the back for a rebound??


----------



## BallyPie

I'd take a dribble drive kick out to Scott for 3......


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> Exactly!  How many freaking times as James went over the back for a rebound??



Damn near every time.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Timeout ISU. All tied up at 87.

33.5 left. 26 left on the shot clock.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Jason Svoboda said:


> Timeout ISU. All tied up at 87.
> 
> 33.5 left. 26 left on the shot clock.


3 FT or not ??


----------



## Jason Svoboda

My feed just froze. Has been that type of day for me.

Someone please provide play-by-play.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Jason Svoboda said:


> My feed just froze. Has been that type of day for me.
> 
> Someone please provide play-by-play.


Double Overtime


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Elder Tracy D. Smith said:


> Double Overtime


HORRIBLE CALL on Brown


----------



## 4Q_iu

And equally horrible NON calls on that fucking rasta James ALL FUCKING DAY.  HEs had twice the fouls as brown


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Scott with some life, sooo dirty


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sounds like I'm glad my feed went out eh?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

96-94 50 seconds their ball


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Down 4


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> 96-94 50 seconds their ball


DEFENSE !!!!!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Game over. Down 6


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Final. 104-96 in double OT heck of a basketball game.


----------



## BallyPie

We just couldn't guard their bigs in the paint.....and Lansing never tried to help out our post guys by playing a little zone............we played zone on one possession....got a stop and never went back to it.........sometimes, it's not on the players, it's on the coaching staff.......


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Final. 104-96 in double OT heck of a basketball game.


WoW ... [emoji25]


----------



## Southgrad07

Brown fouling out certainly didn't help us but credit Loyola..
 They were the hungrier team today and it showed. We shot the ball pretty well but the little things we HAVE to do to win on the road we failed at... Wouldnt mind seeing that team again in the Lou, but this is a big hit in our race for 2nd or 3rd


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

You aint winning games when the other teams shoots 40 F'ing freethrows and James goes 18-20 himself thats some bull shit.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Why do I want to put a brick through my TV?   Any thoughts on those shitty MVC refs letting James get away with the SAME fucking bullshit play in st louis?     Absolute horseshit!  That prick finished with ONE FOUL?? HOW? Given the minutes he played today? HOW??  Fucking horseshit


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Montel James ate Murphy up ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> Why do I want to put a brick through my TV?   Thought on shitty MVC refs letting James get away with the SME fucking bullshit play in st louis?     Absolute horseshit!  That prick finished with ONE FOUL?? HOW? Given the minutes he played today?  Fucking horseshit



This ^ you have been posting on here a long time this is by far the most accurate and best post you've ever made.


----------



## bent20

bent20 said:


> Loyola averages 62 points per game. Wonder what our points per game allowed is on the road. Seems like it's probably high.



Looked this up. In our five conference road games we're allowing an average of 76 points per game. 

That kind of defensive effort is not going to get you many road wins.

Note: That was counting what we allowed in regulation today, not the OTs. Probably obvious, but in case anyone did wonder.


----------



## BallyPie

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> You aint winning games when the other teams shoots 40 F'ing freethrows and James goes 18-20 himself thats some bull shit.



I bet if we played some zone he doesn't get to the line for 20 attempts.....

It just bugs the piss out of me when teams get it rolling against us that we refuse to change things up defensively......if anything, to at least to get in there heads a little.............hell....we played zone on one possession and they had to call a TO.........geez......this isn't rocket science.....


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BallyPie said:


> I bet if we played some zone he doesn't get to the line for 20 attempts.....
> 
> It just bugs the piss out of me when teams get it rolling against us that we refuse to change things up defensively......if anything, to at least to get in there heads a little.............hell....we played zone on one possession and they had to call a TO.........geez......this isn't rocket science.....



I don't have an argument.


----------



## Fife

Good game... no complaints.  We just played a road game against a hot team that had a little help from the officials... and we came up short.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fife said:


> Good game... no complaints.  We just played a road game against a hot team that had a little help from the officials... and we came up short.



Exactly how I feel and it was a bonus considering we didn't play well in the first half, either.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> You aint winning games when the other teams shoots 40 F'ing freethrows and James goes 18-20 himself thats some bull shit.



James shot 20 free throws because......wait for it..........James ate Murphy alive......ALL DAY. And I'll put this out there before the next game. If I was the opposing coach I would have my guards passing to my big man time after time after time until the cows come home.........BOOM BABY!!


----------



## bigsportsfan

Didn't get to watch the game, so I don't know about the fouls and refs. I trust Matt Renn's judgement, though, and he said in the post-game on the radio that "if we don't lock down and defend, we're just mediocre." That seems spot on to me. Coach Lansing was even really good and honest in his part, saying that Loyola deserved to win and if Devonte had hit one of the shots he missed at the end of regulation that us winning would have been "a fluke." 

I saw us just hammer Loyola a few weeks ago, and my dad would say that "they couldn't score 100 points if they were the only team in the gym."

What an awful week, especially coming off the Evansville game. Just no excuse to not be up for a game. Any game. We only play twice a week. It's not like baseball, where we have games six days a week and it would understandably be hard to get up for a crappy non-con against Valpo on a Tuesday. We should focus on getting players who are more mentally tough, but I imagine that pool is shrinking every year and they all go to the bigger schools.


----------



## BallyPie

Jason Svoboda said:


> Exactly how I feel and it was a bonus considering we didn't play well in the first half, either.



Well....my feeling is if you are going to play a 2 OT game....you might as well win it......you guys are treating this as a moral victory.....I just can't.   There were things our coaching staff could've been done to prevent our guys from fouling out and their guys from getting to the line the way they did.   Geez....every time they took the ball in the paint is was either a bucket or a trip to the line.....

Our coaching staff probably  thought Murph could handle James inside...probably because of the way he way he guarded Mock......difference is....Mock is slow....and James is quick....and Murph wasn't getting much help.

I would love to have a "do over" and have us play a zone in the 2nd half and see what would've happen.........I imagine.....James wouldn't have got to the line 20 times....and DB nor MVS would have fouled out.

Everybody on this board probably has watched the Jay Tunnell game.......and we were playing zone in that game.....and we got stops.....and our guys never fouled out......and Lansing is sitting on our bench in that video.....geez....you'd  of thought he'd have learned something from McKenna.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Chief_Quabachi said:


> James shot 20 free throws because......wait for it..........James ate Murphy alive......ALL DAY. And I'll put this out there before the next game. If I was the opposing coach I would have my guards passing to my big man time after time after time until the cows come home.........BOOM BABY!!



James also picked up 14 rebounds, scored 28 total points and basically had his way with us - we made another All-American today!


----------



## BankShot

BallyPie said:


> Well....my feeling is if you are going to play a 2 OT game....you might as well win it......you guys are treating this as a moral victory.....I just can't.   There were things our coaching staff could've been done to prevent our guys from fouling out and their guys from getting to the line the way they did.   Geez....every time they took the ball in the paint is was either a bucket or a trip to the line.....
> 
> Our coaching staff probably  thought Murph could handle James inside...probably because of the way he way he guarded Mock......difference is....Mock is slow....and James is quick....and Murph wasn't getting much help.
> 
> I would love to have a "do over" and have us play a zone in the 2nd half and see what would've happen.........I imagine.....James wouldn't have got to the line 20 times....and DB nor MVS would have fouled out.
> 
> Everybody on this board probably has watched the Jay Tunnell game.......and we were playing zone in that game.....and we got stops.....and our guys never fouled out......and Lansing is sitting on our bench in that video.....geez....you'd  of thought he'd have learned something from McKenna.



It's called "lack of creativity" with your personnel...I've bitched about it since Lansing became HC to no avail. He's content w/ his 1/2 court  man-man come hell or high water. He'll never change.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Loyola Tops Indiana State In Double Overtime*






Indiana State placed five players in double figures scoring but it was not enough to down the hot-shooting Loyola Ramblers as they downed Indiana State by the score of 104-96 in double overtime inside Gentile Arena.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## BallyPie

bigsportsfan said:


> Didn't get to watch the game, so I don't know about the fouls and refs. I trust Matt Renn's judgement, though, and he said in the post-game on the radio that "if we don't lock down and defend, we're just mediocre." That seems spot on to me. Coach Lansing was even really good and honest in his part, saying that Loyola deserved to win and if Devonte had hit one of the shots he missed at the end of regulation that us winning would have been "a fluke."
> 
> I saw us just hammer Loyola a few weeks ago, and my dad would say that "they couldn't score 100 points if they were the only team in the gym."
> 
> What an awful week, especially coming off the Evansville game. Just no excuse to not be up for a game. Any game. We only play twice a week. It's not like baseball, where we have games six days a week and it would understandably be hard to get up for a crappy non-con against Valpo on a Tuesday. We should focus on getting players who are more mentally tough, but I imagine that pool is shrinking every year and they all go to the bigger schools.




"Lock down and defend"......that's good and all....but there are multiple ways to defend  that gives you the best chance to win.......I mean our undersized center can only do so much when he is forced on an island against a center who's bigger and quicker than he is.   We never gave him a chance the way we were defending.....

Here's another thing our coaching staff should have done.....let Rickman go in for those jump balls to start those OT periods.....everybody knows how important it is to score first in OT.........we basically said....."Here Loyola, you have ball".....by having Murph jump for those........and they got first possession in both.......


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Exactly how I feel and it was a bonus considering we didn't play well in the first half, either.



Maybe I'll feel like this come April....   But now...   Another winnable game down the drain....   Lansing mentioned playing smarter after the half (exact quote was "we're shooting to quickly...")       Had our chances but we gave them too freaking many chances...


----------



## sycamorebacker

BallyPie said:


> Well....my feeling is if you are going to play a 2 OT game....you might as well win it.......



You should write a book on "how to win at basketball."   Have you ever played sports?  If you did, did you ever lose a game? 

If you're going to play golf, you might as well shoot par.  Right?


----------



## BankShot

:nono:Someone please explain how ISU had 4 guards & Van Syoc OTC on that one possession by Loyola...and were eaten alive by  the mismatch w/James down low? Van Syoc is NOT a good defender anyway (did he ever get his jock out of the rafters?), but to be playing w/ 4 guards is ludicrous.


----------



## Gotta Hav

BankShot said:


> :nono:Someone please explain how ISU had 4 guards & Van Syoc OTC on that one possession by Loyola...and were eaten alive by  the mismatch w/James down low? Van Syoc is NOT a good defender anyway (did he ever get his jock out of the rafters?), but to be playing w/ 4 guards is ludicrous.



Besides LUDICROUS, that was RIDICULOUS.  

I was NEVER so happy to see someone FOUL OUT in my life EVER.  

How do we NOT have Rickman in there, Murphy...or at least Bunschoeton?


----------



## bent20

It always comes down to defense. When we have a consistent defensive effort and players capable of playing lock down defense we have really good seasons. When we don't, we hover around .500 and struggle badly to win on the road.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Well, you know that if coming into this game I was guaranteed the Trees to score 96 points I would have bet the farm on the win.  Glad I'm not a gambler!


----------



## sycamorebacker

bent20 said:


> It always comes down to defense. When we have a consistent defensive effort and players capable of playing lock down defense we have really good seasons. When we don't, we hover around .500 and struggle badly to win on the road.



That's correct.  We haven't been blessed with many talented bigs or great athletes.  We were only above .500 in the conference 2 years when Odum was here and we had "some" talent to go with him.  Effort on defense and smart defense has to be our strength.


----------



## BallyPie

sycamorebacker said:


> You should write a book on "how to win at basketball."   Have you ever played sports?  If you did, did you ever lose a game?
> 
> If you're going to play golf, you might as well shoot par.  Right?



Yes....played all sports (including golf).    As a coach, you try to give your team the best opportunity to win a game....that's all you can do and sometimes that's just not good enough.  You just get beat by a better team.   Those are the games as a coach are easy to deal with.  

If you don't think Lansing is rethinking this game on the way back from Chicago, you're mistaken.    This loss is probably eating the chit out of him....why??....cause in a 2 OT....when the margin is this small, as a coach, you are probably thinking was there any move I made that could've made a difference.      To be honest......yes....there were things he could've done differently..........I'm pretty sure several coaches in this league would have coached that 2nd half differently than Lansing.....cause most if not all coaches have a zone defense in their arsenal.    

BTW.....a proper golf analogy would have been....."if you hit an approach shot to 5 feet.....you might as well make that birdie putt"......and for those of you who play golf, you know how much it hurts when you don't make that birdie putt.........that's what this loss feels like.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BallyPie said:


> If you don't think Lansing is rethinking this game on the way back from Chicago, you're mistaken.



A good coach will always reflect on his performance.  It reminds me when my daughter played for her first travel softball coach.  He told the team that if they lost 1-0, it was his fault.  
I coached 3 state championship teams several years ago and I can still make a list of mistakes I made.


----------



## BallyPie

sycamorebacker said:


> A good coach will always reflect on his performance.  It reminds me when my daughter played for her first travel softball coach.  He told the team that if they lost 1-0, it was his fault.
> I coached 3 state championship teams several years ago and I can still make a list of mistakes I made.
> 
> And I might add that it is his job and his responsibility.  And you have NO RIGHT to pretend that you could have done better or know what could have been done better.  That's called Monday morning quarterbacking, or you could just call it "blowing off."



Congrats on your 3 championships.......!!...That's quite an accomplishment....

So riddle me this.....why would our coach refuse to play a zone defense at all costs when 95% of the other basketball coaches out there will insert this defense when the situation calls for it??.....Can all these other coaches be wrong??

If Lansing were a baseball coach.....it's like he'd refuse to bring in a lefty pitcher against a lefty batter in a crucial at bat.....when the stats are there to tell him to do so......or of football coach refusing to play a zone defense in the secondary even though one DB is continually getting beat one on one.........a zone defense in basketball is a viable defense for a team that doesn't have much size and the opposing team doesn't shoot the ball well......but our coach takes that defense out of the playbook........sometimes it just feels like we do the opposing team a favor by playing man.


----------



## sycamorebacker

BallyPie said:


> Congrats on your 3 championships.......!!...That's quite an accomplishment....
> 
> So riddle me this.....why would our coach refuse to play a zone defense at all costs when 95% of the other basketball coaches out there will insert this defense when the situation calls for it??.....Can all these other coaches be wrong??
> 
> If Lansing were a baseball coach.....it's like he'd refuse to bring in a lefty pitcher against a lefty batter in a crucial at bat.....when the stats are there to tell him to do so......or of football coach refusing to play a zone defense in the secondary even though one DB is continually getting beat one on one.........a zone defense in basketball is a viable defense for a team that doesn't have much size and the opposing team doesn't shoot the ball well......but our coach takes that defense out of the playbook........sometimes it just feels like we do the opposing team a favor by playing man.



Sorry, but I don't know.  I never think about it.  I had players' parents that were not afraid to tell other parents that I made coaching errors.  In my 18 years of coaching, we used to say that player had "baggage."  

Did we give up that many points because we played the wrong defense?  Or because we did not play good defense?  
If we were not playing good defense, then would a bad zone be more effective than a bad man-to-man?


----------



## meistro

This game was lost in the first half with too many turnovers and terrible defense.


----------



## BallyPie

sycamorebacker said:


> Sorry, but I don't know.  I never think about it.  I had players' parents that were not afraid to tell other parents that I made coaching errors.  In my 18 years of coaching, we used to say that player had "baggage."
> 
> Did we give up that many points because we played the wrong defense?  Or because we did not play good defense?
> If we were not playing good defense, then would a bad zone be more effective than a bad man-to-man?



Why is it that every time a team makes shots it's always assumed the other team is not playing good defense??...sometimes guys just hit shots....and there is nothing you can do about it................why do you think coaches call timeouts when a team gets on a roll??.....to try to stop the momentum, right??   and what other  coaches (not ours) try to do to stop momentum is switch up defenses......they pull out all the stops to try to slow down the other team.........but our coach never tries that......now he'll call a TO to try and stop momentum or to get a player in the game.......but what good does that really do when the other team knows exactly what's coming on defense because we never change anything up.......always the same thing.

would a zone defense made a difference??  who knows....maybe....maybe not.....we tried it on one possession and they called a TO.....it was definitely enough of a concern that they had to burn a timeout........all I'm saying is what we were doing wasn't working..they were on fire...they were scoring at will in the paint...and our guys were getting in foul trouble......the stats say Loyola doesn't shoot the ball well.......if I'm the coach of this squad....I'd at the very least play zone on a few possessions to at least see what happens........I think most coaches would agree with that strategy.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

BallyPie said:


> Why is it that every time a team makes shots it's always assumed the other team is not playing good defense??...sometimes guys just hit shots....and there is nothing you can do about it................why do you think coaches call timeouts when a team gets on a roll??.....to try to stop the momentum, right??   and what other  coaches (not ours) try to do to stop momentum is switch up defenses......they pull out all the stops to try to slow down the other team.........but our coach never tries that......now he'll call a TO to try and stop momentum or to get a player in the game.......but what good does that really do when the other team knows exactly what's coming on defense because we never change anything up.......always the same thing.
> 
> would a zone defense made a difference??  who knows....maybe....maybe not.....we tried it on one possession and they called a TO.....it was definitely enough of a concern that they had to burn a timeout........all I'm saying is what we were doing wasn't working..they were on fire...they were scoring at will in the paint...and our guys were getting in foul trouble......the stats say Loyola doesn't shoot the ball well.......if I'm the coach of this squad....I'd at the very least play zone on a few possessions to at least see what happens........I think most coaches would agree with that strategy.


I totally agree with your notion to switch defensive strategies, especially when James was roasting our Bigs. However, if Coach Lansing didn't  maybe there's reason why. Could it be, that he felt/knows that some of the players don't have the defensive intelligence to play a zone? Which in turn would do more harm than good? Ijs

Am I saying that we shouldn't have played a zone or switched our defense? Heavens no!!!
 I think it has to be an underlying reason or another reason as to why there wasn't a defensive adjustment made. 
Inquiring Minds Want To Know. [emoji111]


----------



## Gotta Hav

sycamorebacker said:


> * In my 18 years of coaching, we used to say that player had "baggage."  *


 

A player had baggage.  LOL.  Good one!  I guess the reverse of that is, Coach's *don't* have baggage.  They have Assistant Coach's.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Gotta Hav said:


> A player had baggage.  LOL.  Good one!  I guess the reverse of that is, Coach's *don't* have baggage.  They have Assistant Coach's.


[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## sycamorebacker

Gotta Hav said:


> A player had baggage.  LOL.  Good one!  I guess the reverse of that is, Coach's *don't* have baggage.  They have Assistant Coach's.



Not at all.


----------



## meistro

BallyPie said:


> Why is it that every time a team makes shots it's always assumed the other team is not playing good defense??...sometimes guys just hit shots....and there is nothing you can do about it................why do you think coaches call timeouts when a team gets on a roll??.....to try to stop the momentum, right??   and what other  coaches (not ours) try to do to stop momentum is switch up defenses......they pull out all the stops to try to slow down the other team.........but our coach never tries that......now he'll call a TO to try and stop momentum or to get a player in the game.......but what good does that really do when the other team knows exactly what's coming on defense because we never change anything up.......always the same thing.
> 
> would a zone defense made a difference??  who knows....maybe....maybe not.....we tried it on one possession and they called a TO.....it was definitely enough of a concern that they had to burn a timeout........all I'm saying is what we were doing wasn't working..they were on fire...they were scoring at will in the paint...and our guys were getting in foul trouble......the stats say Loyola doesn't shoot the ball well.......if I'm the coach of this squad....I'd at the very least play zone on a few possessions to at least see what happens........I think most coaches would agree with that strategy.



I agree that some times a team just gets hot. But, in that first half especially, if we play better defense and get out on the shooters or stop the dribble penetration or do a better job in the post, we could have held them to 60% shooting and won the game. We came out of the gate lethargic and didn't take care of the ball. As far as switching defenses, I'm good with that, but the guys still have to be ready to play.


----------



## BankShot

Gotta Hav said:


> A player had baggage.  LOL.  Good one!  I guess the reverse of that is, Coach's *don't* have baggage.  They have Assistant Coach's.



Part of the reason the NCAA transfer rates are so high is because some COACHES also have heavy baggage...personal behavior/coaching strategies not seen during RECRUITING - the square peg/round hole dichotomy. Can't blame players for looking out for #1 given this scenario. Who wants to spend 4 yrs. of "hell" in college?


----------



## Gotta Hav

BallyPie said:


> *If you don't think Lansing is rethinking this game on the way back from Chicago, you're mistaken.*
> 
> This loss is probably eating the chit out of him....why??....cause in a 2 OT....when the margin is this small, as a coach, you are probably thinking was there any move I made that could've made a difference.      To be honest......yes....there were things he could've done differently..........   .



Yeah...good work there Pie. 

Yeah, Lansing just beat the hell out of himself going over the details of this game…..like...should I HAVE stayed with a BIG the whole game, or should I have I STAYED SMALL.....or stay with basically having one of our Guards play the post, and get consumed by Loyola’s inside game and MONTEL JAMES….time and time again.

With the 10 minutes in the 2 OT’s and the 40 minutes in the game, the game consisted of 50 minutes.

So if we have 3 players that play post….Murphy, Rickman, and Bunschoeten….(and please no remarks that Bunschoeten is a 4, or a tall 3, Bunschoeten is 6’ 9”) there was 150 minutes available for the 3 aforementioned players. 

Let me say it again…..the above players had 150 minutes of available playing to them.    But how much time did they play?   

The aforementioned players played a combined total of 49 minutes out of the 150 minutes available, or 1/3 of the game.    

Bunschoeten played 7 minutes, Rickman 14 and Murphy 28

WTF?


----------



## BlueSycamore

Senior leaders not leading by example. Every time Smith puts up a three I hide my eyes. He is making .267 on his attempts. Brown is worse at .257. Both of them score under 40% on 2 point fg.  Clemons needs to be on the floor ALL THE TIME!  He may not improve the field goal percentage much but he won't be taking ill-advised stupid shot attempts either. If Smith is such a good defensive player why the hell didn't he guard Montel James yesterday? Smith is 6'6-200 and not skinny. Why can't he defend a guy no bigger than James 6'7-220? It wasn't like they had a 7 footer playing the middle.


----------



## blueblazer

Coach said the the players disrespected the game, disrespected the opponent, disrespected the coaching staff.......changes on the way. Have I heard this before? Throwing the players under the bus again.....you're the coach, your players, your teaching, your game prep, ...... But it's their fault and not yours....


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

Gotta Hav said:


> Yeah...good work there Pie.
> 
> Yeah, Lansing just beat the hell out of himself going over the details of this game…..like...should I HAVE stayed with a BIG the whole game, or should I have I STAYED SMALL.....or stay with basically having one of our Guards play the post, and get consumed by Loyola’s inside game and MONTEL JAMES….time and time again.
> 
> With the 10 minutes in the 2 OT’s and the 40 minutes in the game, the game consisted of 50 minutes.
> 
> So if we have 3 players that play post….Murphy, Rickman, and Bunschoeten….(and please no remarks that Bunschoeten is a 4, or a tall 3, Bunschoeten is 6’ 9”) there was 150 minutes available for the 3 aforementioned players.
> 
> Let me say it again…..the above players had 150 minutes of available playing to them.    But how much time did they play?
> 
> The aforementioned players played a combined total of 49 minutes out of the 150 minutes available, or 1/3 of the game.
> 
> Bunschoeten played 7 minutes, Rickman 14 and Murphy 28
> 
> WTF?


I'm in agreement with putting Smith and Brown in the post. Coach has been fighting against that all season. Makes no sense to have Brown and Smith to continually try to beat 5'8" -6'0" players off the bounce, when you can post them up and force the defense to help, spot up Scott and MVS for open looks. That's just crazy to me.


----------



## sycamorebacker

blueblazer said:


> Coach said the the players disrespected the game, disrespected the opponent, disrespected the coaching staff.......changes on the way. Have I heard this before? Throwing the players under the bus again.....you're the coach, your players, your teaching, your game prep, ...... But it's their fault and not yours....



You don't understand that?  You think all of the players are like puppies, eager and with tails wagging?  Time to cut a branch off of the tree.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Fife said:


> Good game... no complaints.  We just played a road game against a hot team



Right.  We did it to UE.  What goes around, comes around.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> Exactly how I feel and it was a bonus considering we didn't play well in the first half, either.



To me, the positive I am seeing is our team is able to score more than I thought we would earlier in the year.  Now if we can just get it all together and play on both ends.


----------



## BlueSycamore

sycamorebacker said:


> To me, the positive I am seeing is our team is able to score more than I thought we would earlier in the year.  Now if we can just get it all together and play on both ends.



Yeah 20+ games in the season..........you would think they have got it by now?


----------



## sycamorebacker

BlueSycamore said:


> Yeah 20+ games in the season..........you would think they have got it by now?



Do you follow college basketball or are you just completely oblivious? 

The team you had yesterday is not the one you have today and will not be the same one you have tomorrow.


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

blueblazer said:


> Coach said the the players disrespected the game, disrespected the opponent, disrespected the coaching staff.......changes on the way. Have I heard this before? Throwing the players under the bus again.....you're the coach, your players, your teaching, your game prep, ...... But it's their fault and not yours....


Ultimately the players have to play the game and the coaches have to put them in the best position in the game to be successful. Having said that, basketball is a game of mismatches and the exploitation of them.

 Bottom line, we didn't take advantage of having bigger/ stronger guards on offense and their inability to score from distance. Can you say, " ZONE" ?? 1-3-1, 2-3, or match up. Something to throw their rhythm off. IMHO, we got out-coached yesterday. But I do expect Coach Lansing to make the necessary adjustments moving forward. [emoji56] [emoji459]


----------



## Elder Tracy D. Smith

BlueSycamore said:


> Yeah 20+ games in the season..........you would think they have got it by now?


There are students of the game and there are those that play the game. 

Students put in the extra time in the film room, treatment room, etc. Players suit up and simply play the game. 

IMHO, we have TOO many players and not enough students of the game.


----------



## bluebill

We were out of position on both ends of the floor the entire game. Not ready to receive pass, make pass, rebound !!, guard our:embarassed: man , or help out on "D".
You can coach all day, but if no one of your players respond you'r a dead duck.  We were beat by a exceptionally hot team while we was playing poorly. Who knows what will happen next time out ???:embarassed:


----------



## BlueSycamore

sycamorebacker said:


> Do you follow college basketball or are you just completely oblivious?
> 
> The team you had yesterday is not the one you have today and will not be the same one you have tomorrow.



I know I saw that quote somewhere yesterday and it wasn't from you ? It was from someone actually coaching the game not watching the games.


----------



## BallyPie

blueblazer said:


> Coach said the the players disrespected the game, disrespected the opponent, disrespected the coaching staff.......changes on the way. Have I heard this before? Throwing the players under the bus again.....you're the coach, your players, your teaching, your game prep, ...... But it's their fault and not yours....



Agree....this act is getting a little old....I would have preferred him to say, "Loyola played great today.....and I thought we played well enough on the offensive end.....especially on the road....we made 11 threes....we shot 48% from the field....those stats normally are going to win a lot games......but Loyola, especially their bigs destroyed us...they got 1/3 of their points out of their center position......we tried throwing everything at them...we started out  playing man, letting Murph to try and guard James one on one....but since Turk was going off as well, and as tough as Doyle is, it was tough getting Murph much help..........we even went to a zone in the 2nd half for a while to try to limit their paint scoring, but that didn't help much.....they were just the better team today"

I could have dealt with the loss if the quote above was actually true......but the truth is we didn't throw everything at them.....we left defensive schemes on the table.


----------

